# Compo Restore/Repair



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

Hey all!

So this is part of the job I just started.It's already off to a wonderful start(the designer showed up). I didn't know there was a designer involved!! LOl. Okay, whatever.

This niche suffered water damage from an upstairs mini-fridge.The caretaker thought the water was off,I realized it wasn't....so we investigated and she/we thought it was off. I advised her to call the plumber immediately fearing things could get worse. 
Needless to say, upon my return, the damage is more extensive because, well, you can guess why...
Here are the pics from 5 days ago.


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

Here's what it looked like today after I got all the bad stuff off...











Tomorrow I'll skim it out and inventory what needs to be replaced for sure. Most of the compo pieces will be salvaged. I got to go through the 'paint closet' today to figure out what paints are what, if any are usable....designer is insisting on Dulamel...


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

fauxlynn said:


> Hey all!
> 
> So this is part of the job I just started.It's already off to a wonderful start(the designer showed up). I didn't know there was a designer involved!! LOl. Okay, whatever.
> 
> ...


So, the good news is that there are some intact pieces to copy....


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

And just for fun, here is a picture of the ceiling, just because it's beautiful, minor damage to a small area, no big deal.


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

Gough said:


> So, the good news is that there are some intact pieces to copy....


Yeah, there are some small areas that I'm just going to sculpt basically, then others I'll just get from Decorators Supply in Chicago.

I love my work.


----------



## Brian C (Oct 8, 2011)

I love the beautiful detailing and ornate work you do, Lynn.


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

Brian C said:


> I love the beautiful detailing and ornate work you do, Lynn.


Thanks Brian, but to be clear, I didn't do this work originally. I wish all my jobs were working in places like this, though.


----------



## SemiproJohn (Jul 29, 2013)

fauxlynn said:


> Thanks Brian, but to be clear, I didn't do this work originally. I wish all my jobs were working in places like this, though.


Lynn, just where is this place? Calling it "high end" just doesn't do it any justice at all. The Palace at Versailles? :jester:


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

SemiproJohn said:


> Lynn, just where is this place? Calling it "high end" just doesn't do it any justice at all. The Palace at Versailles? :jester:


I'm pretty sure is previous work done by Richmond himself. :whistling2:


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> I'm pretty sure is previous work done by Richmond himself. :whistling2:


My Richmond bashing days are over,that behavior got half of a really good thread deleted as I recall,lol. 

To each his own, life is too short to be unhappy E.


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

SemiproJohn said:


> Lynn, just where is this place? Calling it "high end" just doesn't do it any justice at all. The Palace at Versailles? :jester:


DC, Georgetown,where the houses are high end and you can get three parking tickets a day for not moving your car every two hours.Ask me how I know this.


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

SemiproJohn said:


> Lynn, just where is this place? Calling it "high end" just doesn't do it any justice at all. The Palace at Versailles? :jester:


, high up" would be more like it!


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

mudbone said:


> , high up" would be more like it!


That makes me think of this...

(Sitting down by the highway)
Looking down the road
(Waiting for a ride)
I don't know where I've been
(Wishing I could fly away)
Don't know where I'm going
(Wishing I could hide)

Jackson Browne


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

*Slooooooowwwwww*

Skimming out...making progress....I think I might make more money as a drywaller or plaster 'guy'. It's sort of therapeutic.















No, I'm not afraid of hitting the statue...certainly not going to move it.:thumbsup:


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

Still skimming...But look what happened to my scaffold. I started to put one up today so I could get to the ceiling above the niche and I had to bang on the one end for like 30 mins to get it to fit. I don't understand how these got crushed, darn. I sort of wedged that weird hammer in there and pried it open somewhat.... what the hell.


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

So, I have learned that Decorator Supply does not stock items, so I made a mold to reproduce the pieces I need.


















I also spent a ridiculous amount of time cleaning all the other pieces to get them ready to be re-attached.

















I will get pics tomorrow hopefully of all the compo at least put back in place. Everyday it seemed more fell off.


----------



## michael tust (Mar 6, 2009)

Restoration Work is very Rewarding and Fun... We have a Lot of Homes here in San Francisco Bay Area that are in need of being Restored... Graining... Moulding Ornamentations .... Furniture...gilding. .. Etc. Most People do not realize the amount of time needed to accomplish it...


Michael Tust


----------



## jason123 (Jul 2, 2009)

SemiproJohn said:


> Lynn, just where is this place? Calling it "high end" just doesn't do it any justice at all. The Palace at Versailles? :jester:



Its either that or the queen of England in that case you would probably be covered by our health care system, so dont worry.

Bummer on the scaffold I have the same one.


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

Ah, the workers next door fixed them for me.All is well in the scaffold world.

I,however am into week four of a job that was supposed to be finished end of Aug. Partly my fault and partly because they keep adding tons of touch ups to other finishes.It took me three hours to get to Georgetown today and almost as long to get home.

After staring at the center medallion for a few days, I couldn't convince myself it was on straight, so I pried it off. I had to build up the curve behind it, it was really off. I suspect these compo pieces morphed from being slightly damp, sliding down the curve...








Soooo many touch ups and minor areas that needed to be filled. I got a tiny little plastic sculpting tool from the craft store that worked great.










Almost done. The compo pieces were lo lustre oil, so then I had to cut in around each piece with primer because I'm using latex for the curve....shhhh, don't tell the designer.


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

Well, it is not perfect and I had to sculpt too may pieces. However, I consider it finished. Ask me how many times I whacked my head and elbow on that damned statue.


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

michael tust said:


> Restoration Work is very Rewarding and Fun... We have a Lot of Homes here in San Francisco Bay Area that are in need of being Restored... Graining... Moulding Ornamentations .... Furniture...gilding. .. Etc. Most People do not realize the amount of time needed to accomplish it...
> 
> 
> Michael Tust


If I were younger I would totally get into museum resto work. it's too late for me to take chemistry classes.


----------

